# Ratings retaliation



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

I’m an old white guy with over 4 years driving Uber part-time and almost 4000 rides. This morning, I had a couple UberEATS trips and 3 UberX trips. All 3 UberX riders are black.

First rider was a college girl on a short trip between off-campus housing apartments near St. Joseph’s University. She initiated a brief convo about crazy college times. Nice girl, I gave her 5 stars.

Last rider was a black guy who asked me to wait past the 5 minute cancel timer. I complied and he got into my car after about 7 minutes for a $22 fare. I rated him 3 stars for being late.

Second rider was a middle-aged woman. I’m driving on a road which leads to our expressway. A pickup driver ahead of us is driving a little slow but probably at the posted speed limit. There is a partitioned center lane for trolleys or left turns. Many local drivers customarily use the center lane to pass. I usually do not do so unless someone is blocking the driving lane.

Pax asks after a minute or two behind the slow driver if I think we will get to her job by 9:30 am? I looked at the app, showing ETA of 9:22 am, and just nodded “yes.” We arrived around 9:22. She thanked me and left. I rated her 3 stars because I felt like she was trying to rush me. I’m sure she knows the usual time frame to get to her job, give or take a couple minutes.

When I got home, Uber Support sent me a canned warning that an anonymous rider complained I made the rider “uncomfortable” and warned me about discrimination for any reason.

I’m guessing this second rider lady told Uber I rated her 3 stars because she’s black.

Initially, I replied to Uber truthfully that I had no idea WTH this is about. I then decided to make a detailed record of it for my history with them before I forget. Therefore, I repeated the above rider trip history for them in writing even though Support had told me no reply was necessary.

I’m guessing the lady played the race card against me in retaliation for seeing her rating go down.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

The good old race card.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Stray cat said:


> I'm an old white guy with over 4 years driving Uber part-time and almost 4000 rides. This morning, I had a couple UberEATS trips and 3 UberX trips. All 3 UberX riders are black.
> 
> First rider was a college girl on a short trip between off-campus housing apartments near St. Joseph's University. She initiated a brief convo about crazy college times. Nice girl, I gave her 5 stars.
> 
> ...


Not likely it was retaliatory in my experience. It takes a week for a pax rating to change. I tested it once by handing a driver cash and asking him to rate me 4*. It took exactly one week, like to the hour/minute.

My guess would be it was the young female college student. Even though she initiated the conversation, did you take it "too far"? Did you get overly chatty or look at her in the mirror? Was she good looking?


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> My guess would be it was the young female college student. Even though she initiated the conversation, did you take it "too far"? Did you get overly chatty or look at her in the mirror? Was she good looking?


Thanks for your post. The student was good looking but not great looking. I did not look at her in the mirror.

She surprised me by initiating convo by asking me if I ever had crazy times with girls at parties when I was in college. I replied that I was the straight quiet type who used to walk the crazy girls home after parties. She replied that was nice of me.

She explained the reason for her question was that she was visiting from out-of-town and had girlfriends at St. Joseph's U. Apparently, they had gone to a party the previous night. At some point, the rider had grown tired of the party and wanted to leave but her friends wanted to stay longer. The rider then was compelled to stay longer to stay with her friends.

It was only a five minute ride. I finished by telling her I hoped the remainder of her weekend would get better. I forget how she replied to that but that was about it.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Stray cat said:


> Thanks for your post. The student was good looking but not great looking. I did not look at her in the mirror.
> 
> She surprised me by initiating convo by asking me if I ever had crazy times with girls at parties when I was in college. I replied that I was the straight quiet type who used to walk the crazy girls home after parties. She replied that was nice of me.
> 
> ...


Hmm hard to say then. But I can tell you that rider ratings take a week to change.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Stray cat said:


> She surprised me by initiating convo by asking me if I ever had crazy times with girls at parties when I was in college. I replied that I was the straight quiet type who used to walk the crazy girls home after parties. She replied that was nice of me.


Odd way for a child to talk to someone her grandfather's age.
Unless it was a set-up to grab some Uber Corp money
through a negligence lawsuit

When in doubt and immediately be4 pax enters vehicle
Turn on Sirius XM channel 128 Joel Olsteen. His preaching is
nationally recognized And also confirms to riders where Your Mind is at.
I've consistently found black passengers like him.

Don't have satellite radio? find a revival AM or FM station
and Save it ✔ And please, don't discuss your sexuality with passengers &#128077;

Joel hails a cab


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Since Uber gives drivers no details and ratings aren't updated in real time, overthinking and evaluating is pointless.

Just one more reason these rating systems are a farce. If you don't know which trip creates a "bad" rating, there is no way to evaluate the trip and decide if you could have altered the outcome.



Cold Fusion said:


> When in doubt and immediately be4 pax enters vehicle
> Turn on Sirius XM channel 128 Joel Olsteen.


Love me some Joel Osteen. 

I keep trying to save myself by repeating the mantra at the end, but so far it just hasn't stuck.

Oh well, Hell it is.


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

Stray cat said:


> I'm an old white guy with over 4 years driving Uber part-time and almost 4000 rides. This morning, I had a couple UberEATS trips and 3 UberX trips. All 3 UberX riders are black.
> 
> First rider was a college girl on a short trip between off-campus housing apartments near St. Joseph's University. She initiated a brief convo about crazy college times. Nice girl, I gave her 5 stars.
> 
> ...


Avoid the *****. ((((Rules for theee but not for meee)))))


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Stray cat said:


> I'm an old white guy with over 4 years driving Uber part-time and almost 4000 rides. This morning, I had a couple UberEATS trips and 3 UberX trips. All 3 UberX riders are black.
> 
> First rider was a college girl on a short trip between off-campus housing apartments near St. Joseph's University. She initiated a brief convo about crazy college times. Nice girl, I gave her 5 stars.
> 
> ...


Just dont be white next time.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Of course you will never know the answer but I am leaning towards the last guy. He orders an Uber with no consideration for your time so I think he is probably that way all the time. He probably sent in the complaint solely to get a refund for the ride since it was $22.


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

Trek Shuffler said:


> Of course you will never know the answer but I am leaning towards the last guy. He orders an Uber with no consideration for your time so I think he is probably that way all the time. He probably sent in the complaint solely to get a refund for the ride since it was $22.


That's possible. I forgot to mention that we got caught in traffic on the expressway due to an accident ahead of us on the right prong of the fork recommended by Uber Nav. I switched to Waze before the fork in the highway. Waze advised taking the left prong of the fork as other drivers were doing, hitting an exit, and driving up through the 'hood.

I sought permission from him to take the left prong. Initially, he asked me to stay the course. I then handed him my phone and explained to him that the red line on the GPS meant we will be in a jam for awhile if we stay to the right. He then agreed for me to swing out to the left and take the detour.

We really didn't talk to each other after that until I dropped him off.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Maybe it wasn't neither one of them, I've noticed my rating drop even a week later after not driving for that week.


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

Stray cat said:


> That's possible. I forgot to mention that we got caught in traffic on the expressway due to an accident ahead of us on the right prong of the fork recommended by Uber Nav. I switched to Waze before the fork in the highway. Waze advised taking the left prong of the fork as other drivers were doing, hitting an exit, and driving up through the 'hood.
> 
> I sought permission from him to take the left prong. Initially, he asked me to stay the course. I then handed him my phone and explained to him that the red line on the GPS meant we will be in a jam for awhile if we stay to the right. He then agreed for me to swing out to the left and take the detour.
> 
> We really didn't talk to each other after that until I dropped him off.


I drove in a manly Black area one night , not by choice , I'm a white Italian guy , I had a rating of 4.93 when i went out .. By the time i got home my rating dropped that day to 4.92 ..


----------

